# Avoir deux tables de partition différentes sur un disque dur



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
j'ai un disque dur externe de 1 to en table de partion GUID, est-ce que ce serait possible de rajouter une partition en mbr pour la formater en ntfs ?
J'avais lu il y a un certain temps qu'il ne valait pas mieux avoir deux tables de partition  sur un même disque.
À moins de créer directement le partition ntfs en table de partition GUID
Merci d'avance ; )


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

Salut *Vecox
*
Est-ce que tu peux expliquer plus en détail ton projet ?

- s'agit-il d'un disque qui servira pour le stockage seul ?

- ou d'un disque devant comporter un volume démarrable (genre clone de macOS) ?

- est-il destiné à faire la navette entre Mac et PC ?

- écritures envisagées aussi bien sur Mac et sur PC ?

- petits fichiers seulement ou gros fichiers pouvant dépasser 4 Go ?​

En ce qui concerne les principes :

- sur le secteur d'amorçage du disque (les blocs de tête) > tu as la table de partition (qui décrit les partitions existantes sur le disque et qui est conforme à un certain schéma logique : *MBR* <*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord> ou *GPT* <*G*uid *P*artition *T*able>) ;

- sur l'en-tête de chaque partition tu as un système de fichiers (qui gère les écritures sur les blocs de la partition et permet le montage de son espace en volume - en étant lui aussi conforme à un certain type logique : *JHFS+* <Apple> ou *NTFS* / *FAT-32* / *exFAT* <Windows>).​
Il s'ensuit que plusieurs combinaisons table de partition x systèmes de fichiers de partition sont envisageables - plus ou moins heureuses. C'est là qu'une précision sur tes intentions d'usage permettra d'envisager la meilleure combinaison.

--------------------

[Bonus : autant dire malus]​
Parce que tout est toujours plus complexe qu'on ne le croit (dès qu'on règle plus finement l'ajustement du grossissement de la binoculaire) > les ingénieurs d'Apple ont rendu possible une combinaison sophistiquée dès lors que la table de partition d'un disque est *GPT* (sophistication inconnue des PC).

Alors > les descripteurs de la *GPT* sont inscrits sur les blocs *1* à *32* du secteur d'amorçage (avec un *backup* sur les *32* derniers blocs du disque). Mais il existe un premier bloc du disque numéroté comme bloc *0* > sur ce bloc *0* > dès qu'une *GPT* est écrite sur les blocs *1* > *32* --> une table *MBR* alternative se trouve écrite (qui n'occupe donc que ce seul et unique bloc *0*).

Cette table *MBR* du bloc *0* est susceptible de 2 types (une fois parti dans la complication > il n'y a plus de raisons de s'arrêter > on est même forcé de fuir de l'avant dans la complexité > car toutes sortes de problèmes de détails s'empilent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) :

*- a)*  le type neutre dit *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) --> si la *GPT* principale ne décrit aucune partition porteuse d'un système de fichiers de type Windows (quel que soit ce type : *NTFS* > *FAT-32* > *exFAT*) > mais uniquement des systèmes de fichiers de type Apple (*EFI* > *Apple_Boot: Boot OS X* > *Apple_Boot: CoreStorage* > *Apple_Boot: Recovery HD* > *Apple_HFS* > *Apple_HFS+* > *Apple_JHFS+*) => alors la *MBR* alternative du bloc *0* est toujours de type "mono-espace" : elle ne décrit en mode *MBR* aucune des partitions décrites par la *GPT*. Elle "mappe" l'espace entier du disque comme s'il était mono-slice (tranche unique).

--> en conséquence : elle est absolument inservable en mode boot pour un programme de type *BIOS*.
​--------------------​

*- b)* le type opératoire dit *HMBR* (*Hybrid_MBR*) --> si la *GPT* principale décrit au moins une partition porteuse d'un système de fichiers de type Windows (quelle que soit son genre) > alors automatiquement la *PMBR* par défaut du bloc *0* est convertie à une *MBR hybridée* = "hybridée" de la description *GPT* des partitions existantes. Pas plus de 3 partitions maximum. En conséquence > une *MBR* est créée qui décrit dans son schéma propre les mêmes exactes partitions créées dans le schéma *GPT* : par exemple, la partition n°1 *EFI* (*EFI*) > la partition n°2 *Macintosh HD* (*JHFS+*) > une partition n°4 *BOOTCAMP* (*FAT-32* au départ > puis *NTFS*).

--> cette table de partition *HMBR* est susceptible d'être utilisée en remplacement de la *GPT* > *ssi* le boot s'opère en mode *BIOS* et pas en mode *EFI* (*EFI* ici = le Programme Interne du Mac : le *Firmware* de la Carte-Mère). Car l'*EFI* est capable d'émuler un *BIOS* lors du boot > de manière à ce que cette émulation de *BIOS* accède au disque par la *HMBR* (et pas par la *GPT*). Cette création hybride a été conçue pour que les anciens OS Windows puissent être bootés sur un Mac (cette création est obsolète à partir de Windows 10).

Il faut noter quand même qu'une *HMBR* est un dispositif logique concurrentiel de la *GPT* susceptible de rétro-actions sur la *GPT* (corruption de la table) - comme offrant une porte d'entrée de type *BIOS* à l'espace du disque outrepassant la partition spécifiquement de type Windows > mais rendant accessibles les autres partitions à des initiatives de type reformatage en mode *MBR*. C'est la raison pour laquelle un disque combinant une *GPT* (blocs *1* > *32*) + une partition au système de fichiers de type Windows + une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* est potentiellement corruptible.

[Il est possible d'avoir un disque Mac *GPT* > avec un format de système de fichiers de type Windows > et une *MBR* du  bloc *0* reconvertie a posteriori au type *PMBR* - càd. neutralisée (déshybridée). C'est ce qu'opère l'«Assistant BootCamp» (normalement) > lorsqu'il s'agit d'installer Windows 10 > car cet OS boote en mode *UEFI* par l'*EFI* (utilisant la *GPT*) et pas en mode *BIOS_émulé* (utilisant une *HMBR*). Si une *HMBR* existait sur le bloc *0* > cette table aurait tendance à forcer au boot une émulation de *BIOS* s'il s'agissait de booter Windows > et le boot échouerait car cet OS n'est plus bootable en mode *Legacy*.]​


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Voilà, si je comprends bien quand on a une table de partition GPT, et qu'on souhaiterait mettre un système de fichier ntfs sur le GPT, il peut y avoir corruption à cause du HMBR. Je souhaitais utiliser ce disque externe comme disque de stockage. J'ai déjà deux partitions sur ce disque en HFS journalisé. J'aurais souhaité rajouter une partition en ntfs pour faire la navette entre mac et pc mais il faudrait que le MBR du bloc 0 soit reconverti en PMBR


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Salut

Pas obligatoirement. Si ton PC est récent, il reconnaitra le schéma GUID. Il faut essayer.


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Mais comment faire pour que le MBR du bloc 0 soit reconverti en PMBR et avoir un format de système de fichier de type windows ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Sur mac os x tu formates ta partition en exFat et si elle est reconnue sous windows, il suffit de la re-formater en NTFS.

Attention sous Mac os X l'écriture en NTFS n'est pas automatique.
Il faut soit bricoler : macplanete écriture ntfs (Méthode 2)
soit passer à la caisse : Paragon NTFS ou Tuxera NTFS


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Si je formate en exFat par exemple, le MBR du bloc 0 sera hybridé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Mais non si Windows le permet (versions récentes des bios pc) le schéma GPT devrait être reconnu.
Il faut tester pour le savoir.


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Ok pas de soucis


----------



## macomaniac (11 Février 2017)

Si ton PC est de type classique (Programme Interne = *BIOS*) --> alors :

la meilleure solution pour ton projet de disque de stockage pouvant faire la navette Mac <=> PC > avec la possibilité d'écrire sur Mac y compris au volume formaté Windows serait : Table de Partition *MBR* > 3 partitions : 1° *JHFS+* > 2° *JHFS+* > 3° *exFAT*.

Explications :

- Tu ne pourras pas écrire sur Mac (dans *macOS*) à un volume *NTFS* > si tu ne passes pas par un logiciel tiers (Tuxera ou Paragon) ou une bidouille, car nativement > *macOS* peut lire du *NTFS* mais pas y écrire.

- le format *exFAT* par contre est nativement scriptible sur Mac sans problème > et permet le déplacement de fichiers de + de 4 Go.

- si tu garde la *GPT* principale du secteur d'amorçage > ton disque ne sera pas considéré comme lisible pour les PC dont le programme interne est de type *BIOS* > car ils  requièrent une table *MBR*. Oui mais (vas-tu me dire en t'appuyant sur mon laïus précédent) > dès lors que j'aurai formaté une 3è partition en *NTFS* (ou un autre format Windows aussi bien) > alors automatiquement la *P*rotective_*MBR* du bloc *0* sera virée au type *H*ybrid_*MBR* (décrivant mes partitions en mode *MBR*) et tout sera pour le mieux. C'est exact...

- ...pour le mieux avec un Mac > pas avec un PC classique (utilisant un *BIOS*) > car ce programme interne Windows va être bloqué par la table *GPT* principale pour l'accès au disque (il ne va pas savoir écarter la *GPT* et opter pour la *HMBR* - à la différence de l'*EFI* qui a un comportement "adaptable"). Donc l'astuce des ingénieurs Apple d'avoir une double table de partition opératoire *GPT* / *MBR* sur l'en-tête des disques fonctionne sur Mac (car le Programme Interne de type *EFI* est susceptible de s'adapter aux 2 tables) > mais ne fonctionne pas sur un PC à l'ancienne (Programme Interne *BIOS*).

- Évidemment > si ton PC est un engin dernier cri dont le Programme Interne est de type *UEFI* > alors la table de partition qui sera utilisée sera la *GPT* comme sur Mac. Mais > si ton PC est de l'ancien type (*BIOS*) > alors > malgré la présence d'une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc *0* > la *GPT* écrite sur les blocs suivants va bloquer la lecture du disque qui sera considéré comme illisible.

[Tu en déduiras aisément qu'un Mac peut davantage qu'un PC sous ce rapport et c'est exact.]​
=> en résumé : si ton PC est ancien (*BIOS* --> disque porteur d'une *GPT* = illisible malgré une *H*ybrid_*MBR* alternative) > alors il faudrait que tu déportes toutes les données de ton disque sur un autre support (sauvegarde) > que tu ré-initialises la table de partition à *MBR* (dans ce cas-là > il n'y a qu'une seule table occupant le bloc *0* seul et zéro *GPT*) > que tu repartitionnes en 3 partitions : 2 *JHFS+* et une *exFAT* > et hop ! que tu ré-intègres tes données dans les volumes et ton disque pourra faire des navettes.


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Merci Macomaniac, c'est ce que je vais faire (table de partition MBR, 2JHFS+ et une exFAT) : )


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Et tu as testé si ton pc était capable de lire les schéma GPT?


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Non , je pense faire la table de partition MBR+ 2JHFS+ et une exFAT.
Ça veut dire q'avec une table de partition MBR, je pourrai écrire sur du ntfs à partir du système de fichiers JHFS du mac ?!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Février 2017)

Vecox a dit:


> Non , je pense faire la table de partition MBR+ 2JHFS+ et une exFAT.
> Ça veut dire q'avec une table de partition MBR, je pourrai écrire sur du ntfs à partir du système de fichiers JHFS du mac ?


Tu mélanges tout.
Schéma MBR -> partition reconnue par le bios et par EFI (équivalent bios pour pc récents et Mac)
Schéma GUID -> partition reconnue uniquement par EFI.

Ensuite pour écrire sur une partition NTFS depuis Mac, quelque soit le schéma de partition, il faut certains critères que je t'ai listé post #6


----------



## Vécox (11 Février 2017)

Ok


----------

